# Red vest?



## Kennykakes

I have been dying to get a red vest since I started working at target! Can someone please help me out? I’ll buy one off a past team member or maybe a present team member can show me where to buy one bc all used vests online are sold already.


----------



## BurgerBob

Go ask hr might be one in a filing cabinent


----------



## Reshop Ninja

If you don't mean one provided by Target then this might help. Augusta Sportswear 2145 - Vest - https://www.wordans.com/augusta-sportswear-2145-vest-439047/c59-red


----------



## Anelmi

HR should have a supply. Ask them.


----------



## Target81

Reshop Ninja said:


> If you don't mean one provided by Target then this might help. Augusta Sportswear 2145 - Vest - https://www.wordans.com/augusta-sportswear-2145-vest-439047/c59-red


That one looks too Movie Theater Usher to me. This dude seems to really want a  Vest, I'm thinking more Marty Mcfly style for flair.


----------



## BullseyeBabe

Best practice is that HR should have 2 in each size.


----------



## Zxy123456

BullseyeBabe said:


> Best practice is that HR should have 2 in each size.


Not at my store. I didn’t even know vests still existed. Only time in my 10 years I’ve seen someone wear one is a transfer from another store.


----------



## Zxy123456

Anelmi said:


> HR should have a supply. Ask them.


Vests don’t exist in my Target universe.


----------



## BullseyeBabe

We just got an email about the red vests. HR should have at least 2 of each size, as stated above.


----------



## NightHuntress

I’ve been at stores that never used red vests at all and I’ve been to another store that probably 75% of the TMs all wore vests over whatever t-shirt they wanted to show off that day.


----------



## SallyHoover

In the winter a fleece vest is your best bet.  You can do plain red or plaid.  Amazon sells it in their basics collections.  Most of the vest options for warmer months that i've seen are the movie theater cut or a woman's cut.


----------



## BurgerBob

I use my vest for pockets.  Extra spider wraps  yellow tags a game I'm holding for a guest.  Receipts I've reprinted from resellers.


----------



## sunnydays

my dsd is adamantly no-vests and would rather we just order a lot of volunteer shirts and give them to team members instead


----------



## Frontlanegirl

BullseyeBabe said:


> We just got an email about the red vests. HR should have at least 2 of each size, as stated above.


We’ve had them and they disappear. They should be worn as temporary option but we have many people wearing them. Frustrates me when they show up no wearing red and they can’t find a vest. Stop making it my problem that you can’t dress for work.


----------



## Fix It

the no vest rule is hit or miss across the company. I was at a store where GS all wore vests, it was just their thing. The DSD made a fuss about it at some point so they went away. Not long after drive up required reflective vest so a bunch of red reflective vests were purchased, now all of GS has red/ish vests again. The store I’m at now has TM vests, wearing name tags is a bigger issue in the stores opinion (rightfully so). ASANTS.


----------



## Reshop Ninja

SallyHoover said:


> In the winter a fleece vest is your best bet.  You can do plain red or plaid.  Amazon sells it in their basics collections.  Most of the vest options for warmer months that i've seen are the movie theater cut or a woman's cut.


I couldn't wear a fleece vest at my store even when it's cold outside. Our store is so damned hot for most of the year that I would overheat wearing that.


----------



## fakefemcel

Frontlanegirl said:


> We’ve had them and they disappear. They should be worn as temporary option but we have many people wearing them. Frustrates me when they show up no wearing red and they can’t find a vest. Stop making it my problem that you can’t dress for work.


some of us don’t want a full closet of red shirts, it’s hideous and expensive.


----------



## Rarejem

Our SE-ETL has them and anyone who wants one just has to ask.


----------



## happygoth

Reshop Ninja said:


> I couldn't wear a fleece vest at my store even when it's cold outside. Our store is so damned hot for most of the year that I would overheat wearing that.





fakefemcel said:


> some of us don’t want a full closet of red shirts, it’s hideous and expensive.


Any vest would be too hot for me for most of the year. Even in the heart of winter I can get overheated quickly.

And with how lax the dress code is in my store, I have a wide variety of tops that do not scream "Target" if worn outside of work.

Also, thrift stores are your friends.


----------



## Frontlanegirl

fakefemcel said:


> some of us don’t want a full closet of red shirts, it’s hideous and expensive.


They sell red tshirts in the men’s department for $6. I think the red vests are ugly


----------

